# IUI without clomid



## Mrs_Fox (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey ladies! Looking for some advice. About to embark on another round of IUI. We've had 2 failed attempts where DH was unable to produce a sample so had to be cancelled, then we had the round before Christmas cancelled because of risk of OHSS.

We've been using clomid and then ovitrelle trigger, but I've not been convinced that I require the clomid even though I have PCOS because the scans are showing my ovaries are clear of cysts. It's made me feel lousy and I've also been told that clomid only assists when you have IUI and can actually make it less likely when trying naturally (which we do when we can't go ahead with the treatment).

Really my question is if I just have the scans to monitor my follies and the ovitrelle trigger, is the IUI less likely to work without the clomid?

Thanks for any advice xx


----------



## seamermaid (Sep 4, 2012)

Mrs Fox, My understanding of IUI and Clomid is that Superovulation (in your case Clomid) IUI increases the chances of success. IUI without Superovulation success is v low - around the same as just having sex and that's why many clinics don't bother at all with it. Check out **** website for stats. 
I am not sure it's correct that Clomid make it less likely to get pregnant if you are just trying naturally. I have never heard that before. It's true that statistically clomid alone won't help if you have unexplained infertility but it doesn't lessen your chances. 
If the issue is that Clomid didn't make you feel good, perhaps you should consider asking for another type of drug to do the Superovulation? 
Hope that helps and good luck!


----------



## Mrs_Fox (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks seaviewasia.

My cycles show that I am ovulating, so I'm not sure that I'm the one that needs the assistance you see. DH has low motility and I've been told by my consultant that clomid thickens the cervical mucus which makes it far more difficult for the little swimmers to get through when trying naturally following any IUI attempt.

Decisions decisions!

Thanks for your reply and good luck to you too x


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

hey there
clomid made me feel absolutely rotten, like a crazy witch... so you're not alone lol
i thought clomid helped you to produce eggs, i was perscribed it even though i apparently ov naturally as it gives the swimmers more targets to hit.. ie: more than one egg,...
have a chat to your clinic mine have been pretty good at explaining things to me as i'm rubbish at retaining the important information and usually ring htem back to check!! 

best of luck 
xxx


----------



## Calluna (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi Mrs Fox. Clomid can also thin the lining of your womb, especially if you use it for a while, so it may not be the best choice if you're having lots of cancelled cycles. You could maybe ask about trying different meds to help you produce more than one follicle in a cycle, or if you are ovulating reliably there should be no reason why you couldn't try a natural cycle if you want to (although as you'll see from my signature, it can take a while that way!). Good luck!


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

calluna cudnt read and run.. what a journey youve had best wishes x


----------



## Mrs_Fox (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you ladies! 

Elli, unfortunately my clinic aren't as helpful as yours sounds. They pretty much leave us to our own devices from one month to the next with no information, no returned phone calls and when the consultant does call back she sounds bored and disinterested. Part of the reason we're switching to a private clinic, but while we wait for our appointment there we have another go with NHS.

Once we've switched clinics I think I'll ask about different drugs which might make me feel less homicidal!  

Thank you Calluna! Wow, you must have the patience of a saint  . With the clomid I had an issue with my uterine lining being too thin on the first go and OHSS on the last go so I don't think the clomid is doing me any favours physically let alone mentally! It may mean that I need a break from it before cracking on again.

Thanks for coming back to me all. Your input has really helped. Wishing you all lots of sticky baby dust   xxx


----------

